# Tremolo on my ygm-3 won't stop when turned down



## bleedingfingers (Sep 25, 2007)

I built a reverb and tremolo footswitch for my ygm -3 
when I first plugged it in the reverb would not work so I opened up the amp and found the shield on one of the wires
coming from the reverb tank was grounding out on the chassis after fixing that everything worked fine .

The problem now is the tremolo won't turn completely off when the footpedal is not plugged in.
I went back inside and had a look around and everything appears to be ok.
I cleaned the footswitch jack and tightened it to make sure it is making good contact.
It works fine when the footswitch is plugged in .
also you can here it pulseing even when the volume is turned right down.

Anyone have any ideas about what might be wrong.

Thanks B.


----------



## parkhead (Aug 14, 2009)

is it pulsing or Ticking ?

if its ticking does the sound change when you adjust the reverb ? 


the cure for most YGM trem problems is too add grid stopper resistors to the reverb and 2nd gain stage 1.5 is enough 
to tame most noises 

also consider shortening the related grid wires 

this had worksed on the three I had that wee ticking 

if it is that the trem simply won't switch off check all of the connections at the raye control 

ie youv'e missed a bad part of cold solder joint 


p


----------



## bleedingfingers (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks for the advice I contacted Traynor as well They think it might be the jack but I don't think thats it it's never been used and I gave it a good cleaning when I had it opened Up.

cheers B.


----------



## parkhead (Aug 14, 2009)

the cure 

YouTube - Restoring and servicing a trashed vintage amplifier


----------



## bleedingfingers (Sep 25, 2007)

parkhead many thanks tried all the stuff you said and amp is working perfect .
I am tempted to do all the mods to this thing but I haven't made up my mind if I'm going to keep it or not 
and don't want to change anything as it is in mint shape .
I'm probably just going to change out the speaker for now .

cheers B.


----------



## parkhead (Aug 14, 2009)

having owned over 100 amps including ALL the fun vintage stuff 

a properly set up YGM3 with an awesome speaker 

is absolutly killer ....

easily my #1 choice,

portable gigable

closed back thump 

no attenuator required 


p


----------

